# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Ezzy Sails

## Gast

Moin!

hat jemand ne ahnung, wo man die Ezzy wave segel zu nem einigermaen gnstigen kurs herbekommt?

----------


## Gast

Ich habe meine bei Modern Sports gekauft. Der Mann hat mir einen guten Preis gemacht ! Mail den doch einfach mal an. Modernsports@tonline.de

Bye
Tom

----------


## Gast

merci! 
werds mal versuchen.

----------


## Gast

If you often sail at Zeeland (Holland)you can go to Windsurfing Renesse . They have the 2004 series at -20%.
Greetings for Ronny/Ezzy Sails Benelux

----------


## Unregistriert

...ich wrd bei Modern Sports in Ratzeburg nichts kaufen, der Typ verkauft altes Material, was zudem auch noch repariert wurde.....bloss vorsichtig sein.....

Tom

----------


## Unregistriert

hab mit modern sports auch schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, hlt sich nicht an absprachen und verkauft gebrauchten schrott als "top-material".
trine

----------


## Unregistriert

ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrung mit Modern Sports gemacht.
Sehr nette und kompetente Beratung und vor allem faire Preise.

Wenn der Stephan kein Ezzy mehr haben sollte , versuche es mal bei Surf9999.de.
 Klasse Beratung  und auch faire Preise.
Ich glaube der hat sogar noch 2005er im Angebot.

----------


## Unregistriert

schau mal im forum vom surf magazin nach, da haben sich einige gemeldet, die ebenfalls mit modern sports probleme hatten.

----------


## Unregistriert

ich kaufe meinen Stuff bei 100% Surf in Recklinghausen. Hans macht faire Preise bei einer Topberatung. www.100-surf.de

allen noch ein frohes Fest und guten Rutsch in 2006, Fritz

----------


## Unregistriert

> schau mal im forum vom surf magazin nach, da haben sich einige gemeldet, die ebenfalls mit modern sports probleme hatten.





glaubst du auch alles was in der Bild steht ???

Ich finde , jeder sollte seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und nicht gleich alles das
was andere schreiben ( ob es stimmt oder nicht ) weitertragen.

Du machst hier etwas schlecht , was du nicht einmal selber kennst.

----------


## Unregistriert

Unzhlige Kufer von MODERN SPORTS warten auf ihre Ware. Und der Verkufer meldet sich nicht mehr. Bin selbst betroffen. Was im Forum von Surf-Magazin steht ist wohl richtig.
Gru, Hajo

----------


## Unregistriert

> Unzhlige Kufer von MODERN SPORTS warten auf ihre Ware. Und der Verkufer meldet sich nicht mehr. Bin selbst betroffen. Was im Forum von Surf-Magazin steht ist wohl richtig.
> Gru, Hajo



warst Du nicht in der Schule ? Ich meine wegen "zhlen lernen" !
Wenn Du das im Forum so durchliest, erkennst Du, da es offensichtlich nur ein oder zwei sind, die Probleme haben.
Ich habe meine Ware da immer bekommen.

----------


## Unregistriert

> warst Du nicht in der Schule ? Ich meine wegen "zhlen lernen" !
> Wenn Du das im Forum so durchliest, erkennst Du, da es offensichtlich nur ein oder zwei sind, die Probleme haben.
> Ich habe meine Ware da immer bekommen.




im E-bay zhle ich sechs die keine ware bekommen haben.

----------


## Unregistriert

wenn schon unter die grtellienie, dann richtig: wer zhlen kann sollte auch lesen knnen. aber das hat ja schon einer vor mir festgestellt. oder bist du modernsport? dann melde dich doch bitte bei mir. wir haben da noch etwas offen.
gru, hajo

----------


## gerd

bei den boardrider oder bei surf9999.de (hier insbesondere noch auslaufware) um mal auf die eigentliche frage zurckzukommen

----------


## Unregistriert

der laden lief so gut das er nach dem 2. namenswechsel jetzt seinen ebayshop geschlossen hat. habe 4 monate auf meine kohle gewartet - war natrlich ein einzelfall wie die bewertungskommentare zeigen......

----------

